# S-Video Output is B&W



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

I've just bought a new AV Receiver so I can switch my video and sound inputs via a single control. I fear I may have just wasted £650 though as the receiver takes HDMI, component or S-Video inputs and using a SCART to S-Video cable to connect the TiVo results in a a black and white picture.

Having Googled a bit it seems that is expected behaviour as the SCART connection does not carry all the signals required for a proper S-Video output (wish I'd done that research before I bought the new receiver).

Is there any way to connect a TiVo to an S-Video input and have a colour picture or am I screwed?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Screwed. TiVo doesn't output S-Video at all.

You will need either a RGB to S-Video converter or an RGB to Component converter, either of which cost ££.


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks Stuart. I'm not totally screwed then I just have to spend more money.

It looks like Maplin do these converters for about £35 each so £70 will get me out of trouble.

Kevin


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

£35, as you will only need one of them 

Alternatively, if you have access to your TiVo's bash prompt and don't use the aux/vcr bypass functions much you could use the Component output hack discussed here.


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

I need 2 as I'm connecting 2 TiVos.

I had a look at that thread thanks but I have the mechanical aptitude of an orang-utang so it'll be safer for me to go down the converter route.

Kevin


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm confused so will be grateful if someone can give me some idea what is going on here.

I now have the RGB to S-Video converters. I've connected them both up but no picture is displayed from TiVo2 (T2). TiVo1 (T1) works OK.

I've done lots of switching round to isolate the issue and it seems to be the TiVo itself...probably. 

The cabling is TV-OUT SCART to RGB Converter, S-Video from RGB Converter to AV and, as I said, T1 works fine. 

If I remove the SCART from the TV-OUT on T1 and put it in the TV-OUT of T2 I get no picture. That seems to imply the TV-OUT on T2 is faulty but if I plug the TV SCART directly into the T2 TV-OUT the picture is fine. It's almost as if the T2 TV-OUT isn't sending something the RGB Converter is expecting but the TV can live without.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Probably you haven't configured TiVo2 for RGB output in the settings menu (and/or scart control).


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

Resolved it. The basic problem is I am a numbskull! I hadn't realised there is a setting that will change the output from PAL only to RGB and PAL. Now that is correctly set it is, not surprisingly, working.

Edit: Spot on Gary, thanks.

Kevin


----------

